# Reloading Seminars coming up!



## outdoorsguy (Feb 14, 2006)

There are 2 reloading seminars coming up soon in Fargo:

*Reloading 101 - SHOTGUN SHELLS*
March 4 (Sat.) 10 - 2 pm
_ and_
*Reloading 101 - RIFLE & PISTOL*
April 1 (Sat.) 10 - 3 pm

Both seminars will be held at RDJ Building (1104 2nd Ave. S., Fargo)
The instructor, John Huse, is the Reloading and Rifle Manager at Scheels. 
The fee is $20 for each seminar. All material and equipment is provided.
Lunch is also provided for each seminar. 
Go to www.fargoparks.com for more information.


----------

